# Coral Nebula



## m_babble (Apr 13, 2007)

Some stuff I've been making.
Thought I'd share.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## lagman (Apr 13, 2007)

_Picture yourself in a boat on a river,
With tangerine trees and marmalade skies
Somebody calls you, you answer quite slowly,
A girl with kaleidoscope eyes.
Cellophane flowers of yellow and green,
Towering over your head.
Look for the girl with the sun in her eyes,
And she’s gone._


Very nice


----------



## amptor (Apr 13, 2007)

that last one owns, have any more like it? thinking about sending it to a large paper in the laser printer and putting it in a frame for my room.. my sister had a lot of stuff that looked like that, pretty nice


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

the first one is the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nice work.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't get what you did...
All I see is superimposed pictures of coral over pictures of galaxies and stuff.


----------



## blade85 (Apr 14, 2007)

is this from scratch?  Or stocks?

Looks like overlaying pictures + lense flare + star brushes :X


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 14, 2007)

Who cares? It's trippy


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> I don't get what you did...
> All I see is superimposed pictures of coral over pictures of galaxies and stuff.


:'(


----------

